# Lookin for a lease! dougherty, lee, terrell, worth, etc.. s.w. georgia



## jasonstewart (Sep 20, 2011)

trying to find a lease for me and my son to hunt. i live in dougherty county, s.w. georgia. hoping to find something relatively close. within an hours drive hopefully. my son is 8 yrs old, and is very excited about hunting. contact via here, i.m., or at 229-364-8643. thanks, jason stewart


----------



## CAL (Sep 20, 2011)

Jason,

Called your no.and left you a message.
CAL


----------



## arfeeser3 (Sep 20, 2011)

CAL, noticed you have some info on s.w. GA leases....I would also appreciate any info you would like to share. This is exactly where I've always hunted and wanna get back in that area if I can


----------



## bullturkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Jason I have a new lease randolph co just over terrell county line 24 miles from wal mart west side albany,800 acs...family club...s.romero@mchsi.com


----------

